
Show HN: My first open source project - zakokor
https://github.com/zakokor/pegao
======
zakokor
Hi everyone! I’m Gonzalo, the solo developer of Pegao.co, my first open source
project for saving and sharing links into lists.

Check out the homepage and website and tell me what you think, please!.

[https://pegao.co/](https://pegao.co/)

To see how it work: [https://pegao.co/@zakokor](https://pegao.co/@zakokor)
[https://medium.com/pegao/how-to-use-pegao-co-to-make-your-
li...](https://medium.com/pegao/how-to-use-pegao-co-to-make-your-lists-of-
links-on-internet-4b1f121d0483)

